# Can a drummer make guitar players jealous?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The answer would appear to be Yes. Someone on the DIY Stompbox forum showed off what he did with his drum kit.

Before...









After...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Drummers who are pretty good at guitar make me jealous.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

That wouldn't make me jealous. Might be embarrassed playing infront of it. Unless I played in a disco band.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

44 years ago, at the age of 14, when I asked my Dad if I could have a drum kit (I would buy it), he said, "No, they're too big, too loud, too expensive (for me to buy, I wondered?), you know your sister has a guitar she's not using." If one had any sense of self-preservation, one didn't argue with the man, so I put all my effort into that awful guitar for a summer and stuck with it.

I still want a drum kit.

I'm always jealous of drummers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> Drummers who are pretty good at guitar make me jealous.


So Dave Grohl must drive you crazy. James Hetfield is apparently practicing to be able to play drums with Metallica and allow Lars Ulrich to be the lead singer for a few numbers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

All that comes to mind for me here is drummer jokes...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> The answer would appear to be Yes. Someone on the DIY Stompbox forum showed off what he did with his drum kit.
> 
> Before...
> 
> ...


Yes no doubt! I wouldn't do that to my guitar though


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mooh, same story with different numbers. Only i had the first guitar in the house.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> All that comes to mind for me here is drummer jokes...


You forgot "What do you call a drummer whose girlfriend dumped him?" Homeless.
and
"What does a drummer in a suit and tie say?" "I plead not guilty your Honour".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There is a Rickenbacker that would go with those drums...


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Ask Pete Townsend


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've always joked that all drummers want to be guitarists, and all guitarists want to be drummers.

But there's always that one guy:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> "What does a drummer in a suit and tie say?" "I plead not guilty your Honour".


An homage to AC/DC?

Reason drummers usually don't have a mic? They may slip up and go back to saying "you want fries with that".


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

ROTFL at the drummer jokes...... thanks guys


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My bandmate and best friend is a multi instrumentalist. His personal data collection indicates that drummers get laid after gigs far more often than guitarists and bass players


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Band leader to drummer: good first rehearsal. Next one you might want to play more in the pocket. 

Drummer: that was the pocket!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What are papradiddles anyway?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wrong post. Sorry


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> The answer would appear to be Yes. Someone on the DIY Stompbox forum showed off what he did with his drum kit.
> 
> Before...
> 
> ...


Jealous of the power outlet he's using on stage you mean ;P

As a drummer, I feel bad that I get compliments on my playing, but the rest of the band usually don't. I don't think I'm that awesome and the rest of the guys are pretty damn good.

Although, to riff off of the 1-man rush vid above:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I still want a drum kit.
> 
> I'm always jealous of drummers.


Is this where I post a picture of my drum kit with the A100 in the background ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

and I suck Mooh..ha ha


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The answer would appear to be Yes. Someone on the DIY Stompbox forum showed off what he did with his drum kit.
> 
> After...


That looks horrible IMHO.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

^ totes jealz


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Is this where I post a picture of my drum kit with the A100 in the background ?


YES!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> ^ totes jealz


I trust you are kidding...........


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> My bandmate and best friend is a multi instrumentalist. His personal data collection indicates that drummers get laid after gigs far more often than guitarists and bass players


Sadly, my two decades of personal experience (late 70's through 80's and into 90's) indicates the same. I make a lot of jokes about drummers but usually nothing to do with them going home alone. F*ckers!

What is it about cro-magnon man that chicks dig? Guys pounding on shit with sticks gets them all worked up. Why?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> What is it about cro-magnon man that chicks dig? Guys pounding on shit with sticks gets them all worked up. Why?


They know that a) we have stamina, b) can keep a good rhythm, easing gracefully between tempos, c) we bang hard but know when to back off and use a lighter touch, d) we understand that if you hit different spots you get a different reaction and we know where to find those spots without even looking.

The best example of this I have personally witnessed is John Stanier from Helmet/Battles; 2 chicks on each arm coming out of the gig (he's a mathrock monster on stage). From his wiki page: "known for his speed, endurance, and precision" so basically my list above, but more succinct.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

mhammer said:


> So Dave Grohl must drive you crazy. James Hetfield is apparently practicing to be able to play drums with Metallica and allow Lars Ulrich to be the lead singer for a few numbers.


Hes probably already better than lars. I watched a band warm up on a kit backstage and it sounded like a spastic 4yr old behind the kit.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a bit pricey but if keeps out of control drummers in their place.

No offence to our drummers intended.

ClearSonic IsoPac B


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Mick Mars was jealous of Tommy Lee.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm,.... *NO.*


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

They probably could as for me a good drummer in a band is who I watch the most ...how can it get any better then watching a female drummer...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Can’t make Steve Vai jealous.
he had LEDs in his guitars over a decade ago.








Ibanez JEM20th Steve Vai Signature 20th Anniversary | Reverb Canada


Only 500 specimens of this guitar were made, with 200 planned for US distribution. Years of Production: 2007 only




reverb.com












I saw one of these for sale at LA Music about 10 yrs ago.


----------

